# Lancaster Classic



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

I just checked the lane assignments and seen a few names from here on there. Good luck to those who are going.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thank you DXTCLUE... This will be my 4th or 5th time down. It is a lot of fun. I look forward to seeing all the guys again. Rachael Savage is shooting recurve, Andrew Westbye, Christopher Perkins, Katie Roth and I will be looking for Compound fun.... great time, great hosts and a great shoot if you ever get a chance.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

One day Ill go, but I will be watching the live stream on sunday. :thumbs_up


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

Heres a link to watch live and check scores. http://www.lancasterarchery.com/archery-classic/


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Go to live streaming now and you can see preister shooting!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Shootem in the middle.


----------



## DXTCLUE (Apr 4, 2010)

The first round of elimination is starting.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

cris is shooting right now


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)




----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

11-10 Perkins!!!!!!!


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

Chris still in it?


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

he finished 6th . you can see the scores here : http://www.lancasterarchery.com/archery-classic/



hotwheels said:


> Chris still in it?


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

JDoupe said:


>


hahaha... Thanks Jason. Unfortunately I didn't make the cut... I get to sit and watch a lot of archery at Lancaster Classic. The guy in front of me was a bit unhappy. That is Scott Starnes... He shot 559 out of 560 and qualified in 1st place... that means he shoots off against the #64 qualifier... guess who knocked him out? Scott is a great guy, wasn't feeling well on Sunday... tough break for him.... too bad  I would have liked to see him win it all. 

Chris


----------

